# UNLEASHED: K9s of Broward County



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

New series starting Thursday, April 7th, EST 10/9 CST on the TLC channel.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Im glad you posted that Bob .... I saw the preview and made a mental note to be sure to watch. For some reason I thought it was Friday. 
Thanks!! I will be sure to watch it tonight.


----------



## Bill Jester (Dec 30, 2010)

Starts April 7th, me thinks


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bill Jester said:


> Starts April 7th



Good catch! My wife just corrected me also.........Again . 
Being retired, all those calendar days just seem to run together. NOT this Thursday!  8-[


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

As long as she's not pronging you ...just the flat collar is okay :lol:


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

i know ... just saw that while watching women of dallas texas!

should be good!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s1FHD5QrAs


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting,
Please if anyone has a means of uploading the episodes to youtube, i'd appreciate it, we don't have TLC here.;-)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The two episodes were AWESOME!!! 

I want to know how much hand sanitizer Geoff really goes through...LOL

Here is episode one (hopefully it works for you Oluwatobi) 

http://www.full-episodes.co.cc/2011/04/unleashed-k9-broward-county-season-1.html


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I can see why they chose these guys but hopefully we will get to see more teams working than just them, BSO has plenty o' dogs......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Comming on in 20 mins here. 11:00 CST!
A different one at 11:30 and the repeat at 12 and 12:30 here.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I liked it . I like that they have more dog work than fluffy stuff in the show . Those guys are characters though .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> I liked it . I like that they have more dog work than fluffy stuff in the show . Those guys are characters though .


 
You guys get spit on, bit, etc then you gotta pat down some sludge that shit or pissed his pants and the one cop is a germaphobe?!!!  How does that work!?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I loved it when he tripped going over the fence......been there, done that!!!  

(only I think I said a lot more expletives.....)


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> You guys get spit on, bit, etc then you gotta pat down some sludge that shit or pissed his pants and the one cop is a germaphobe?!!!  How does that work!?? :lol::lol::lol:


He's kind of got the Howie Mandle going with his phobia . If he only knew what the cooks were putting in his food he wouldn't be worrying so much about the germs on the ketchup bottle . 

He must have leather for skin using that much sanitizer . Funny stuff though .


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It is kind of funny  that his partner puts his condiments on his food for him......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> It is kind of funny  that his partner puts his condiments on his food for him......



Maybe "partner" is the key word. 8-[ JKN folks! :lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The running commentary is a hoot! \\/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

thats pretty cool I want to do that so bad. I've been thinking about getting back in the army and being a K9 handler. I'd have to research it and I hate to hijack the thread but is that an MOS you can get right into or do you have to be a MP for a little while then get into it.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Carol Boche said:


> The two episodes were AWESOME!!!
> 
> I want to know how much hand sanitizer Geoff really goes through...LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Carol,
Didin't work


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I train dogs with the cops but I tell them all the time there is NO way I could do that for a living lol. 

Good show!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Thanks Carol,
> Didin't work


I will try something else, but I am not savvy enough to do the youtube thing!!! Sorry.....


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> The running commentary is a hoot! \\/


Healthy Hands, HealthyBody!!!


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

It was a fun show to watch last night, lots of laughs at the commentaries.
Is that set up with a designated cover officer/partner common in the US, or gaining popularity? I thought it was a good idea, but probably an expensive one? Up here you don't see that.

Off to find my hand sanitizer after touching the keyboard


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

They kept looking at each others biceps, kind of a weird show in my opinion.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Good show. It reminds me how much more fun other departments have.

There's almost 5000 of us for the whole state and almost 5000 deputy's for one county. Looks like a fun place to work!


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

kevin holford said:


> Good show. It reminds me how much more fun other departments have.
> 
> There's almost 5000 of us for the whole state and almost 5000 deputy's for one county. Looks like a fun place to work!


That includes the Corrections Deputies which probably account for about half that number. It's a very populated county with a lot of shitty areas so they do stay busy.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

Much more Hollywood then I thought it would be. Seemed very scripted. I liked the concept of a Patrol Dog only that responds to all track calls, and a assigned cover officer for every deployment. They did seem to have a tight bond with each other ? I will take Jim's crew on K9 Cops for a more realistic day in the life of a K9 team.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Carol Boche said:


> I will try something else, but I am not savvy enough to do the youtube thing!!! Sorry.....


 
Thanks for trying lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Thanks Carol,
> Didin't work


can you use a proxy server Tobi? or does that not work either?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a little clip put up by TLC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxENROzWIgk


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

The dedicated back-up officer like you see in the show is something that you don't see all over the US... in fact, up untill seeing this show I have never even heard of anyone doing this.

That said, the cover concept is the same all over the US but will utalize patrol officers or SWAT officers depending on the situation. This is one reason dedicated K9 "orientation" is required of all rookie officers during their field training. We need to make sure officers are comfortable with the dog teams and know what their responsabilities are when assisting the K9 teams on a track.

I think the important part is that this is now the second K9 show that is takng great strides to portray Police K9 in a positive light. :grin:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

those guys are a good entertaining duo, prob the most impotant thing for the show


it could hav been the angle but it looked like geoff was totally muzzling/lasering the hell out of the k9 guy when they were standing outside the door (when they didnt have time to get the dog?)


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> can you use a proxy server Tobi? or does that not work either?


Lol.. if only i knew what that meant. I watched the short clip on TLC.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a reminder guys.....your show is on again tomorrow - THURSDAY nite on TLC and shows at 3 different times for 1 hour each time - can we expect another blog tomorrow from the keen k9 viewers?


----------



## Cayla Morrow (Sep 5, 2010)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Lol.. if only i knew what that meant. I watched the short clip on TLC.


This is episode 1, part 1, I guess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaC4j1pQHHc&feature=related

part 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8HW5-9fvX8 

Couldn't find any others.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

pretty entertaining guys....


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

why is this show pretty good .... but the police woman show sucks?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Tyree Johnson said:


> why is this show pretty good .... but the police woman show sucks?


You may be right but for best episode between the 2 of them nothing is better then this one . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ttGc57WodM


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> You may be right but for best episode between the 2 of them nothing is better then this one .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ttGc57WodM


I always wonder if the blue eyes are store bought like the boobs, ahh who cares :-\"


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I always wonder if the blue eyes are store bought like the boobs, ahh who cares :-\"


Her eyes are blue ?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> You may be right but for best episode between the 2 of them nothing is better then this one .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ttGc57WodM




no argument from me there


----------

